# Beaver hide care question



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

In the past 5 years, I've caught, skinned, fleshed, and boarded approximately 50 beaver. All of these beaver have gone to Moyle for tanning and returned in excellent shape. So, I like to think I know what I'm doing. 

However, about 2 weeks after boarding beaver this year, I have a few hides that have a white appearance to them and I've really never seen this before. The white areas of the hide are not raised- they are the same elevation and texture as the surrounding leather. I don't think these areas are fat. I've tried to scrape them more but with little change to the appearance.

I did try to stretch some of these hides tighter than I typically would have in the past. Maybe that has something to do with it? Has anybody seen this before or know what may have caused this?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i dont know what this is, but i have a question for ya if you dont mind. how do you ship your beavers to Moyles? i have a couple i want to send in, but no idea how to send them. thanks
Wigg


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Wiggler, I packaged mine by rolling them up and sliding them into a box (Probably 10"x10"x24", picked it up at Staples I believe). Then I slid another box the same size over the top and over the first box and taped in the middle. It ended up looking like a square drafting tube.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

As for shipping, stack them fur to fur and leather to leather. You don't want leather touching fur. At that point, I roll them, but not tightly, and but them in a box. Typically, I'd use a box that measures 14" x 14" x 4ft or something appoximatly those dimensions.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I usually get that on a few. But usually not quite that much. Not really sure of the cause, never seen any issues with them coming back from Moyles (or really been docked when sold). I usually see it more between the front legs and edges and figureed it was from baing a little tight ... but maybe not. Interesting that you have it basically all around and even the patch in the center of the back. That is what has me now wondering about my stretching theory.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

It might be partially caused by the tight stretch, but I would not be concerned about it.

Do you rough skin and then scrape the pelt on a fleshing beam?

It appears that you are doing a good job of handling the pelts and removing the grease from the stretched pelt.

I watched Canadian native Americans stretch beaver pelts at a North Bay Ontario Trappers Convention many years ago and they would pour a little water on the pelt stretched pelt and then scrape it with a sharp knife to get all the fat off. The result was a very white leather.

Cree Indians north of Hudson Bay produce beaver pelts that are called "parchment" and have a white leather due to their freeze drying process. As I recall they received top prices for their beaver, which definitely stood out from all the other beaver pelts at the fur auction.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I do rough skin and then perform the fleshing on a beam. Often I'll re-examine a few days after boarding and scrape anything I missed with a soup spoon. This will often release additional grease or oil which I will wipe up with paper towls.

Thanks for your feedback. With the price of shipping and tanning like it is, I was somewhat reluctant to send in hides for tanning that may have come back in questionable shape. But, it's nice to know I'm not the only one who has seen this.


----------

